# BANGKOK | Eastin Grand Hotel Phayathai Bangkok | 240m | 789ft | 51 fl | U/C



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

BANGKOK | * Gaysorn Expansion+Facelift* |33 fl | U/C


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

IMG_4183 by Leung Thomas tze chung, on Flickr


----------



## nasle (Sep 15, 2016)

Panerai said:


>


:cheers::cheers::cheers:


----------



## Tupac96 (Oct 21, 2015)

*Please move to the Skyscraper section*










Posted by samson1475

http://www.skyscrapercenter.com/building/eastin-grand-hotel-phayathai-bangkok/31763

https://www.emporis.com/buildings/1288198/eastin-grand-hotel-phayathai-bangkok-thailand


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 22



















originally posted by @TheWestWing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Rendering and details from the website : SECOND EASTIN GRAND HOTEL IN BANGKOK | Eastin Hotels, Resorts & Residences










We are delighted to announce the second Eastin Grand Hotel in Bangkok and third in company’s portfolio.

Eastin Grand Hotel Phayathai Bangkok will be a mixed use complex with hotel element and office space with some retail. The hotel’s targeted date of opening will be in second quarter of 2021.

Eastin Grand Hotel Phayathai Bangkok has a great location with direct access to Phayathai BTS skytrain station and will consist of 394 rooms and suites, ranging from 34 sqm – 154 sqm, including superior rooms, deluxe rooms, suites and a honeymoon suite. Plus 175 serviced apartments consisted of one and two bedrooms. Other facilities will include a 1,200 sqm all day dining market style restaurant, a wine bar, a specialty restaurant, seafood market by ‘Chef Man’ Chinese restaurant, Starbucks, outdoor large swimming pool with pool bar, gym and executive lounge.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@redcode, no updates, my friend?


----------

